# What do you think of my horse?



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Are you wanting conformation critique or just a general "oh he's cute"?


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Lol anything  I couldn't find any other category to put it under..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks good to me.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

his feet look VERY long, Is it just the pics? ive heard of people waiting 10 weeks for a trim which i think is crazy, i do mine every 5 weeks


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

BTW i meant that these pics make his feet look 10 weeks long


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

No, we do ours about every 6 weeks so it's probably just the pictures  but thanks for your concern..I find it cruel when people don't get their horses hooves trimmed 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hasufel (Jun 9, 2011)

Cute horse!
I can't tell much confirmation wise from those pics, but he looks to be in good weight, and he has a nice looking face. Cute blaze.
I too see overgrown hooves. It may just be the pictures though.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah, he's probably due for a trim then but his just get done when everyone else's get done (im a boarder lol)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm glad that you say he's good weight though, when I first got him he had quite the belly lol now he's starting to slim out 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hasufel (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh, sorry, I didn't see your reply about his hooves before I posted. I was watching TV and took a while with replying and didn't see yours- 
I still think he is really cute


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Thankyouuu! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

